

Top habits of the wealthiest people - edw519
http://financiallyfit.yahoo.com/finance/article-110926-6907-5-top-5-tips-to-build-wealth-and-success?ywaad=ad0035&nc

======
Shakattack
The problem with this article that it's not consistent with the people it
references. Can you imagine Warren Buffet buying a house in the Hamptons? Plus
these aren't even all of the "wealthiest" people - they're just wealthy people
who happen to fit the point the article is trying to make.

------
milkshakes
this will almost certainly get downvoted, but when i saw this title, i was
reminded of a similarly titled list:
<http://www.mcsweeneys.net/links/lists/23BrendonLloyd.html>

